

Announce Day - YC S11 Applicants Chat on Wompt - abtinf
http://wompt.com/chat/yc

======
bradya
Abtin, great job on Wompt. I'm pretty impressed that you're running Wompt on
the EC2 free tier. What is your CPU utilization at?

~~~
abtinf
Its hovering around 0-1%. Such is the power of node.js :)

~~~
bradya
Very impressive, hope that you guys get in.

------
mfrye
Sombody pwned the chat with a scrolling bug.

~~~
abtinf
Yup. This goes back to PG's advice - release early to core users to find the
bugs before the mass market does.

~~~
Skywing
With that in mind, what is your idea for Wompt? Why would the mass market
adopt it? I mean no disrespect but Wompt is pretty simple in its current form.
Where are you going to go from here? How do you plan to keep people using it
after today when there's no reason to discuss whether or not others have
received an email from YC?

~~~
Jebdm
Straightforward simple no-sign-up-to-read group chat sounds useful to me.

------
dbeardsl
Someone must have down-voted... bummer.

